# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Adex pide a Sunat que inspección aduanera no maltrate carga exportable

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 30 (ANDINA).-* La Asociación de Exportadores (Adex) consideró hoy imprescindible que la Brigada de Operaciones Especiales (BOE) de la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat) notifique a las empresas cuando intervengan los despachos de exportación para así evitar cualquier maltrato al producto.    _Granadas de exportación en proceso de inspección_ 
Explicó que la Defensoría del Exportador de Adex recibió varias denuncias de sus asociados porque sus productos fueron maltratados por la BOE, interrumpiendo así el normal desarrollo de la cadena exportadora que incluye su despacho en excelentes condiciones hacia los diferentes mercados mundiales.  
Pese a ello, reconoció que la BOE cumple una labor importante para evitar las malas prácticas aduaneras y el tráfico de estupefacientes, por lo que Adex no está en contra de las inspecciones. 
Aunque indicó que los esfuerzos de los exportadores por lograr nuevos mercados se perjudican por las intervenciones que dejan en malas condiciones a los productos. 
Señaló que hoy más que nunca es importante que la carga llegue a su destino totalmente inocua pues muchos países implementan medidas para arancelarias orientadas al tema de la contaminación y uso de pesticidas, por lo que si hacen un análisis a un producto que fue abierto por la BOE y está contaminado, la carga es rechazada. 
Dijo que productos perecibles herméticamente cerrados y muebles de madera dañados son ejemplos de cargas perjudicadas por la BOE al momento de intervenir contenedores sin el cuidado adecuado.  
Subrayó que los productos herméticamente cerrados no pueden ser manipulados y mucho menos abiertos hasta llegar a su destino final porque se necesitan ciertas condiciones sanitarias para proceder a abrirlos.  
Uno de los casos es el de una empresaria que denunció el maltrato de muebles de madera que aún cuando tenían una recomendación que decía no maltratar, mueble fino, fueron dañados por perros adiestrados que le inflingieron arañones al momento de la inspección, lo que originó la cancelación del pedido.  
Otra empresa agroexportadora de productos frescos que estaban herméticamente cerrados, aclaró que no hay problema si el producto pasa por las máquinas de rayos X de la Sunat.  
Pero consideró que el problema surge cuando abren el contenedor, sacan las cajas y meten fierros para ver si hay droga pues se debe evitar que el producto se maltrate y llegue mal a su destino.Temas similares: Artículo: Industria textil pide acción inmediata de Sunat contra comercio ilegal de algodón Artículo: Adex apoyará a gobierno regional de Ucayali en identificar oferta exportable de la región Artículo: Adex pide a Congreso aprobar pronto Ley Forestal para evitar medidas retaliatorias de EEUU Artículo: Adex pide que Senasa capacite a exportadores sobre Ley de Modernización de Inocuidad Alimentaria de EEUU Artículo: Exportadores e importadores deben decidir lugar para almacenar su carga, afirma Adex

----------

